# No CO2 infusion



## newt0524 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey all

I am starting up a planted tank, either a 20 or 45 as I have one of each empty right now. regardless of size, I do not want to use a Co2 infuser on it.
The tank will get good lighting. 

Does anyone have any reccomendation for plants that will do well in a non CO2 infussed tank? 

Newt


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Newt, I have quite a few planted tanks of which only one has CO2 and there are quite a few plants that will still be happy. 

My most lush non-CO2 tank has corkscrew vals, Ceratopteris thalictroides (water sprite), any of the Rotala genus, amazon swords, many of the anubius (nana, nana petite) are quite happy. Also my favourite non plant Monosolenium tenerum does very well with no CO2. 

I also think it wise to tell you plants that never liked being in my non CO2 tanks:
- Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea lotus 'Zenkeri')
it looked great at Menagerie but never did well in low tech tanks

hope this helps


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If you use low end power compacts you can have a reasonable amount of slow plants- thats the key

anubias

java fern/windelov fern

java moss- in limited quantities because it really sucks up nutrients

crypt wendtii


----------

